# Hives???



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Now i know its in here somewhere, but the DARN search function wasnt working for me... SO.. My boy broke out in hives, (its happened before and i didnt know what it was and i rushed him to the emergency vet and they charged me damn near $250 to see him, give him a shot of steroids and tell me to give him benadryl).... Its a been a year since, and he just broke out again, this time not as bad, i gave him benadryl earlier, weight to mg proportioned, but is there anything else i can do, OR do i ahve to take him for the steroids shot? nothing has changed in my apt in a year or so, so i ASSUME it was a bug bite that he is allergic to.. home remedies anyone?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if you did the benedryl that should be good. let the benedryl kick in and he should be fine without the steroid shot. give him some water too, pedialyte in a syringe if you have it
nismo gets them quite a bit, he's allergic to big bites. BAD.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Benadryl is the best only in really bad cases steroids are necessary. Benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight but if a bad reactions happens you can give more. 2mg- 3mg per pound is ok for a bad reaction. So if you dog weighs 40lbs you can give up to 100mgs as an initial dose to help then you can back off to the normal 1mg per pound. You can also give 3 times a day if needed for the first day. It should be ok as long as he has no trouble breathing.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> if you did the benedryl that should be good. let the benedryl kick in and he should be fine without the steroid shot. give him some water too, pedialyte in a syringe if you have it
> nismo gets them quite a bit, he's allergic to big bites. BAD.


should i keep him on a regular benedryl regimen? or only when he breaks out and for a few days after? he has a bowl of water which he HASNT touched and he doesnt want to eat right now, probably because he is so annoyed with the breakout right??? and unfortunately no pedialyte. so is the steroids just unnecessary? OH and I bathed him in Oatmeal and Aloe puppy shampoo for the itching.

Did i do what i could, he just looks so miserable, and i feel so bad, i posted pics so u can kinda see what im dealing with? Is Nismo's break out just as bad? PS, its all around his thighs, and chest, and shoulders, 2 or 4 on his sides.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

poor little guy, see my post above I think you were posting this up when I replied. You can give him a higher dose of benadryl now if you gave him some earlier today. Steroids are only really necessary when it is a really bad reaction. He looks like it is all over his body and he can breath just fine.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, yeah, lisa i did give it earlier, and no he does not have any problems breathing. im going to give him 165mg since he is about 55 lbs. and yeah, its all over his legs and shoulders, swelling in his eye has gone down, but it is red, on the other eye.. and a few bumps on the sides of his abdomen.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That should help then tomorrow you can go down to 1-2mg per pound 3 times in a day and that should be good enough to take care of it.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help Lisa, as always, I appreciate the advice  I'll let you know the outcome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck poor little guy! I hate it when my dogs get hives they are just miserable for the day.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That should help then tomorrow you can go down to 1-2mg per pound 3 times in a day and that should be good enough to take care of it.


HOw much worse does it have to get before it gets better??? the redness around his face and the swelling is gone, but the hives are still around, and it seems like there are more??? i just vacuumed the WHOLE area where he lays and the couches because he gets up every so often and freaks out.. BUT the hives arent disappearing... its only been an hour and a half though since the 165 mgs of benadryl... im getting worried, and im a worry wart.... should i give it a few days to subside, before really going to a vet? cuz now the hives are around his body.. not just legs and shoulders. (unless i didnt see them earlier and now im just noticing them). its not a instant fix is it? the benedryl will take some time to take effect?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I replied in the other thread but it can last a while. Kaos was really allergic to ant bites and when he got them he would have the type of reaction your dog is having for a good 24 hours or so and that is with steroids. That is why as long and he can breath you just have to let his body fight it and help it with benadryl.


----------

